# After 1st ivf injection?



## mummy.wannabe

Hi all

Just want to ask a quick question.
I was due to start ivf last week but due to my period being delayed I'm still waiting to start.

Anyhooo
Once you've done your 1st injection how many days did you go back for your 1st scan?
Is it 5 days? Or slightly longer? 
Just trying to work out when I could be needing time off from work x


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hi!

I think everyone's protocol is a bit different, but I went on day 2 of AF for the first u/s & b/w, and I started Menopur & Gonal F that day. Then I didn't have to go back until day 5. After that I think it depends on how everything is responding to the meds.

Good luck!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I will do my 1st gonal f on cycle day 2, I don't have to go for a scan or b/work then just a week or so later 
Just want to see what the general day is to go back x


----------



## Tinkerbell3

After I started Gonal F my first scan to check how I was responding was day 8.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lovely thank you.
Suppose if falls around the weekend it could be earlier or a tad later x


----------



## WishinMommy2B

Mummy.wannabe, I am currently going through IVF#2. If you would like to check out my journal I am pretty detailed with my experience thus far. Perhaps it will give you a little insight:)

Baby dust to you,


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you.
I'm on day 6 and going hospital now.
I'm on short protocol so they wanted me in soon as I have pcos.

Good luck with your 2nd round x


----------



## bumski

Ho hope your first scan goes well, I am very near to you in your cycle so will be interesting to find out what happens at your scan.
I also have pcos and I'm on short protocol, I'm cd7 today and went in for blood test yesterday, they told me to start other injections last night and that I will have repeat blood test and scan on sat morning.
Look forward to your update! X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey bumski

I'm CD6 today. Scan went fine. Painful when he was pushing the thing onto my left ovary, that's my polysystic side.
I had 5 follicles in the right side, and lOads too many to count on the left. There between 5-8mm but I'm on a very low dose.
Has bloods done too.
They ringing me later to confirm when to go back next, they did say Sunday.

They said not to take the 2nd injection as they don't want to make my follicles too large too quickly.
How comes you not had your 1st scan then if your on short protocol x


----------



## bumski

Hi not sure why I didn't have a scan, they originally booked my first scan for mon which would be cd11! But rung me last night and told me to come on sat for it, looking forward to it as would like to know what if anything is going on.
What meds are you on, I'm on 150ui fostimon and just added cetrotide ( not sure of spelling) last night. I had a reaction to it though, red, blotchy and itchy and left a lump so they said to take antihistamines and let them know how my nxt one goes which is in half hour! Not looking forward to that!

Glad your scan went well Hun, sounds great you have so many visible follies already, what was your AMH? Are you at risk of OHSS?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i am on 112.5 of gonal f. was meant to start cetrotide today but was told to hold off until after the scan. 
i am at risk of OHSS and thats why they have told me to hold off on the cetrotide until at least sunday when i have my 2nd scan.
i havent had any reaction like that, i have been really sick straight after the injection, light headed and dizzy. headaches on and off and just generally feeling weird and not myself.

whats AMH? X


----------



## bumski

AMH is a blood test which gives an idea of egg quantity and quality, mine was high so like you I am at risk of OHSS! Scary isn't it! 
My cetrotide injection went ok tonight after having the antihistamines thank god, clinic told me this inj will stop me ovulating, all new to me though :blush:

I know what you mean about dizzy and headaches, they feel constant! Hope your not too poorly:hugs:

Have they give you an estimate for EC?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh yes had the blood test today too but weren't told the results.
I'll ask Sunday.

Yes the thought of the OHSS Is quite scary and I don't want this cycle to be canceled, I think that's why they are taking it easy.

Today is prob the only day I haven't felt too funny, I hate feeling sick.
Hope your ok too x
I think by next weekend I could be possibly in for EC
Or slightly after,
Next Sunday would be 2 weeks x


----------



## L4hope

Hi mummy and bumski! I'm very close to you ladies as well. This is my first IVF cycle. I'm on cd6 today and started my stims last night. My meds are a bit different, but I guess each doctor has their preferences? I'm on Lupron, Follistim, and Menopur. I have bloodwork tomorrow to check my hormones and see I'd my dosage needs changed. Then on Monday I'll have bloodwork and ultrasound to see what's brewing. My ER is tentatively on around 7/28.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck to you L4hope. Keep us updated.
This is my 1st cycle too.
They've not given me an estimated ER but I'm guessing around next weekend x


----------



## bumski

Hi l4hope, yes we are all very close, let's see if we can have a relly lucky thread! How are the stimms treating you?

Glad you didn't feel too bad after mummywannabe, x
What clinics are you both at? I'm at MFS in Manchester.

Looking forward to scan tomorrow to see what's going on!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

hey
im at hammersmith in london, its a lovely hospital.
im going back on sunday for the next scan and bloodwork.

good luck for tomorrow
yes lets hope we all get lucky this time around x


----------



## L4hope

Yes let this be the lucky thread!! I am in the US in Pennsylvania. 

Let us know how you make out with your scan tomorrow bumski!


----------



## bumski

Will do girls, GL on Sunday with yours too mummywannabe.

Maybe silly question but will the clinic tell us when DH should abstain from? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes they defo will when the time is right.
If they don't think you should they will say. Ive heard different things from all, that from ec no sex until you hear the 1st heart beat other said just the 2ww but you can only do what your own doctor tell you.
Has your hubby been asked to do a sample to freeze too? X


----------



## bumski

Hi scan went well today I think, she counted 29 follies in total between 11.5-16.5mm, she said probably all of them will not be big enough for collection though.

Was a bit worried as she kept saying over and over "wow! There is a lot of activity going on in there" she did mention my last estrogen test was slightly raised so they are keeping a close eye on that,
She called me to tell me to reduce my dose tonight from 150 to 112.5 and I'm back in on non morn for more blood and another scan, 
Fx if this is all ok and follies are growing we will be doing EC on wed!!! Yay!!
Can't wait now, just need to keep my fx I don't over stim x


----------



## L4hope

That's great bumski! I'm sure the doctors will be able to keep you under control. I hope you get lots of good eggies!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's good bumski, what day are you on now?
Fingers crossed it will all be good and you'll have a good amount of eggs x


----------



## Mystelle

I was on the Estrogen Patch Protocol, and I went in on day 6 then day 8 and again tomorrow (day 10) of the stimming process. Good luck!


----------



## bumski

Oh I really hope so l4hope! Suppose it's one of them many things we can't control x

I'm on cd9 today mummywannabe so looking good I think, cd11 next scan, looking forward to it already! You have yours tomorrow don't you? Will you be cd9?
How are you feeling? X

How are your stimms going too l4hope? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I'll be CD9 tomorrow and got my scan too.
I'm not sure that mine will be your size by tomorrow. They were only 5-8mm on Thursday but we will see.

It seems like its taken so long to get to this stage and were nearly half way through!! X
Scary but exciting x


----------



## bumski

I know what u mean, I bet the 2ww won't go as quick though, hope your scan is going well Hun.

Mystelle you are the same cd as me, have they give you an idea for EC yet?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The follicles have grown a fair bit since Thursday.*
They've gone from 5-8mm to 9-14mm now.
Been told to take the 2nd injection (which law had to do in front of the nurse) as 1 follicle is over 14mm the injection stops that egg being released.
He wanted me to come back Tomorrow but I said can I come Tuesday instead.*
So going back Tuesday weds and possible egg collection Friday if not Monday definatly x

Yes I bet the 2ww drags ha x


----------



## bumski

Wow that's fantastic news, suprising how quickly they grow!
Glad it's all gone really well for you, any yay to EC this week!!:happydance:
Did they tell you have many you have? I'm egg sharing so I'm hoping for atleast 10 each, fx
X


----------



## L4hope

I'm on cd9 and go in tomorrow to see what's brewing in there! Hopefully lots of good follies! 

Mummywannabe that's exciting to know ER will be this week! I am absolutely dreading the tww after transfer. Unfortunately it's just part of the process. Can't wait to see how everyone progresses this week!


----------



## bumski

Good luck tomorrow l4hope, hope ya got some nice follies growing in there x


----------



## bumski

Well not the best news today. Estrogen has to be under 20000 and mine came back at 27000! So dr is advising freezing all of the embies to prevent OHSS! :cry: gutted!
My follies are big enough for collection so no more stimms for me, she said my ovaries looked like two bunches of grapes, some measuring over 20mm already!
She seemed surprised I'm not in pain, feel a bit tender but presume everyone would, anyway on wed they will still continue as normal and do EC then they will keep an eye on embies, depending on the amount and how I'm feeling will depend on the next step, she said if only 1 or 2 remain then if I'm not ill they will CONSIDER putting ONE back but as it stands the dr is advising we just freeze them!

The words pi**ed off! Springs to mind but on all honesty this doesn't suprise me as AMH was so high,
I don't really know how a frozen transfer works but I presume there is no stimms in that cycle, just hoping it will not affect me sharing again as I have no other back up plan xx


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I wanted to wish you all good luck and see if i can join you!? I am staring my IVF journey now after 2 years ttc! I will be doing Lupron at the end of this cycle, I am on cd5 now.


----------



## bumski

Hi tlm x GL with your ivf cycle Hun! What is Lipton? Is it to stimulate? X


----------



## bumski

Sorry predictive text I meant lupron? Lol


----------



## tlm

Lupron will shut down my system post o this cycle and then I will be using Menopur or Merional to stim with. I haven't ordered it yet tough and the Menopur is more expensive, so I will be calling my RE today to see if there is a difference. Anyone know??


----------



## L4hope

Bumski I'm so sorry about your estrogen being too high :( How frustrating this process can be. Hopefully all your eggs fertilize and develop well for freezing. I don't know exactly what meds you take for a frozen transfer but yes at least you won't have to go through with stims. You said retrieval is this wed? So that should mean you will trigger tonight?

Welcome tlm! I did Lupron as well to shut down my ovaries before stimming this cycle. I'm sure you are getting anxious to get started. Sorry I don't know the deference between the meds. I was not given a choice. I had to get menopur and Follistim. Yes they are expensive!! I just had to order more Follistim and I'm really hoping I have enough to get me through to retrieval. 

Afm, had my first ultrasound since we started stimming. They didn't measure yet since thy are tiny, but she counted 12 on my right and 8 on my left. Hopefully they all keep growing!


----------



## bumski

That's great news l4hope! 20 is a fantastic amount! Are you back in on wed for another scan?

Sorry tlm I'm hopeless with all the drugs, I only know the ones I'm on which is fostimon and cetrotide,

Yeah I do trigger tonight at 9.30 they gave me a different med as the original one will apparently make me too ill. She did say this morning if they tell me to use this new one it more than likely means freezing too :(

Does anyone know roughly how long you have to wait until you can do a FET? X


----------



## L4hope

Thanks bumski! Yes I'm back in again on Wednesday for ultrasound and bloodwork. 

I'm not sure how long you have to wait before you can do a frozen transfer. I would think it would depend on getting your body and hormones calmed back down again. Let us know what the final word is from your doctor.


----------



## bumski

Oh I will definitely, not going anywhere as I still want to see you all get your well deserved BFPs!!! Love to see ltttcers get their dream, gives us all hope ;) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
It's my birthday so been to a big manor house for a fancy cream tea with champagne the ground were so lovely and it's sunny!!!! 

Bum ski I am so so sorry!!! I am absolutely gutted for you!!!
I'm dreading this!
I was only talking to hubby today about the process of transfer after frozen eggs. I'm going to search it. Do you have to time ovulation and use meds I can't even think how they would do it.

Welcome Tlm
I'm also the same, useless at knowing what different meds do as I've only researched what my ones do. I really hope you get on ok, 
We have also been trying 2 years I feels like a life time but some people have been trying 5-10 years plus and I just can't imagine that but we are all on the road to having our dream baby.

L4hope your moving on nicely too, hope yours go without a hitch!
This is so not an easy journey to go through and only people who have done it can truly understand what we are physically and emotionally going through and it's bloody hard going! X


----------



## L4hope

Happy Birthday mummy!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank You
What's everyone's name?

I'm Hayley x


----------



## L4hope

Hi Hayley! :hi: My name is Lauren.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi Lauren
Hopefully we will remember all the names ha x


----------



## L4hope

I'll do my best, but I'm not always so good with names! :haha:


----------



## Mystelle

Hey Haley and Lauren, i'm Jenn. Aweful memory here too so I appologize ahead of time if I forget yournames by tomorrow!

What a journey we are on! I don't wish this on anyone but I have to admit that I find the whole process interesting, I have learned so much, and I think appreciate every miriacle so much more than I would had it all come easily as it does to others.


----------



## L4hope

Hi Jenn! Yes it's a crazy ride we're on, but hopefully one that brings us all our precious miracles. I completely agree with you.. We can fully appreciate what a miracle having a baby truly is! It is fascinating to see all the work that goes into conceiving. It a wonder how anyone does it on their own. I also would never wish this process on my worst enemy. Good luck to you! You are having retrieval soon right?


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies, I am Melissa! :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hi jenn and Melissa. 
It's 5.30am and I'm up again!! Off to London.
Let you all know how it goes x


----------



## bumski

Happy birthday for yesterday Hayley, :flower:

Hoping your scan goes well! Hopefully EC this week for you, GL Hun, could do with some good news x


----------



## tlm

GL Hayley!! Praying for good things!!

Afm, I ordered my medications last night and this morning I wake up to the company telling me my cards been declined! Boo!! It was a large transaction and the company we are getting te mess from is overseas, so I understand! Just kind I frustrating to have to deal with it first thing in the morning. It's all straightened out I think! We got them from ivfmeds.com Tey also said they don't have it in stock right now and I might get it a little later than the date I wanted. FX that it all works out!! This is not the right foot to start off on!! Lol!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Melissa How does it all work in USA then?
They tell you what to buy and you have to find it?
We get it free in the uk on the national health service if you haven't got any children before, I get 3 cycles I think.
I can't imagine paying for it, we will have to if we want another.

Scan was ok but feel bit disappointed.
The 1 big egg I had which was 14.4 has gone up to 17 and all the rest has stayed the same. They said they will forget about the big follicle and let the others catch up.
My scan was already booked for Wednesday but been told to cancel it and book it for Thursday.

Went to London had scan and was back in 3 hours so offered to go back to work and I wish I hadn't. In on my feet allday coz I work in a busy coffee shop and felt constantly sick, bad headaches light headed and dizzy. I've been feeling worse since started my 2nd injection certrotide.
I had to go home coz I was very tearful and just felt I couldn't cope x

I think egg collection will be Monday now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Jenn where are you from?
And what does every one do for a living? X


----------



## L4hope

Hayley, sorry you are having a rough day!:hugs: But if waiting means you get a bunch of good eggs instead of one it will be worth it righ?! I think I might be having my ER on Monday too. I'll hopefully have a better idea when I go in tomorrow. 

As for how things work in the US I think it just depends on what state you are in and your clinic. There are, I think, 12 states that provide coverage for IVF. Unfortunately I'm in a state that doesn't cover it. The only thing that's covered for me is bloodwork, ultra sounds, and diagnostic testing like semen analysis and sonohysterogram etc. The IUI's, IVF, and all medication is out of pocket and it's painful! I just feel really fortunate that we can find a way to make it happen. My clinic uses Walgreens specialty pharmacy. They are great! I order the meds and can have them delivered by the next day. 

Oh and you asked about jobs. I'm a hearing support teacher.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh yes it's better that the other eggs all get to that stage together.
I doubt I'll have ER Friday as they would need to tell me tomorrow to take my injection at night and I won't have my scan til Thursday so it's defo Monday or later.

Do you just pay as you go as such? You don't have to pay up front x

Your job sounds interesting do you enjoy it x


----------



## L4hope

I had to pay for IVF up front...very painful! But hopefully it will all be worth it soon!!

Yes I do enjoy my job. It keeps me hopping during the school year, and then I get to enjoy the break during summer!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I bet that was painful!! 

I do enjoy my job it's just on my feet allday and were really busy and on the go non stop that I worry I won't cope when I'm pregnant x


----------



## bumski

Hey mummywannabe that's still great news Hun, it's a pain when ya have to wait again but better to have more follies,
Sorry to hear you felt unwell, hope your feeling better now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Still feeling pretty crap and very upset tonight. But calmed down now.
Told my manager I'll be off for 3 weeks now.

I defo want as many follicles as I can get. 
I don't know his sone women do this again and again x


----------



## bumski

Hope your feeling better today mummywannabe, bet you will have some lovely big follies next time x

Just waiting in the clinic now to be taken down, just want to get on with it now and find out the next step x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

What you having today bumski?

Woke up feeling ok as soon as I had the injection, half hour later I feel like my head is going to explode!!! X
Upped the gonal f this morning so hoping it will be better news Tomorrow x


----------



## bumski

Hi I had EC today, just come out now, feeling relatively well, had a little af cramps but iv come round ok.
Good news and bad news as expected, I had 32 eggs so 16 each for me and my recipient! Which is fantastic news but of course this then creates OHSS, 

They have found fluid in my abdomin, suprise suprise and I'm high risk for OHSS so no transfer for me :nope:

Bit peeved but it's for the best, he said my lining isn't the thickest either so they will give me meds to help this on my FET, 

Still would like to keep on this thread though as would love to see all your success stories ;) xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's great you collected so many eggs. But sucks that it's now canceled.
They say your at high risk but you haven't got it yet? 
I'm hearing this all the time, that there's is being canceled too. It's so common but I bet so utterly frustrating.

Is anyone from uk watching the programme this morning?
There talking about women having ivf and terminating because of down syndrome.

I've booked my scan for Tomorrow and I think they'll want me back Friday too.
Fingers crossed they've grown x

Have you researched FET?
Do they track ovulation? Give you meds?
I really need to research it x


----------



## bumski

I'm sure your follies will have grown and by Monday they will probably be ready for collection:happydance:
It's so out of our control all of the time it's frustrating,

He said my lining is thin too so they will give me pessaries to help make it more cushy for implantation so I'm ok with it, plus I really don't want to get Ill and mess up a possible pregnancy.

Apparently the first signs of OHSS is fluid, and you get it after EC so I am to drink lots of fluid and keep an eye on things, just keeping fingers crossed it's all ok x


----------



## L4hope

Goodness ladies, with the time difference i wake up to find so many posts!

Bumski 32 eggs is amazing!! I'm sorry your transfer has to be postponed, but sounds like maybe it's all for the best since your lining isn't quite ready either. Do you know how long you have to wait for FET? Hopefully they can do it next cycle? You better stick around girl! We want to know how you're doing too!

I have my appt in a little while. I'll let you girls know how I make out.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yea Lauren let us know how you get on.

Bum ski what's your name? And defo stay on here 
I've heard when doing ivf you should drink 3 litres a day and have lots of protein but I wasn't told that so today im making a big effort to get loads of fluid in x


----------



## bumski

My name is carly, I'm a photographer.

Have been drinking lots so it may have kept OHSS down a bit, time will tell

I will def be sticking around though, dr said to have a full natural cycle and then do FET so not too long, just enough to get my waist back I hope lol, 

Hey GL at your app l4hope, let us know how you get on x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So after a natural peroid you can start.
Hopefully that will fly by carly.

Have you got your own photography business? X


----------



## bumski

Oh I hope so, yeah I have my own business, been doing it for approx 10 years now, I love it x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I love taking photos too, my best friend has her own photography business and love her stuff.
She's doing photos of my baby niece this afternoon x


----------



## bumski

Oh how cool, it's not so much a hobbie just something that kinda rolled from one thing to another, it is a nice job though, get to play with all the little ones and then hand them back to mummy if a bit grouchy lol.

So you will be able to do all your own pics too, I have to pin dd down now to get any, 12 going on 18 now x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I have a Nikon something but for them to be better you have to keep updating all the time don't you.

I didn't get the last bit you said. You have to pin due date down for you taking work in?
What's the 12 going on 18? X


----------



## bumski

Sorry I meant I have to pin darling daughter down now to do her pics as she is 12 going on 18 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I never read on your status thing you already had a daughter.
I bet she wants you to have another child x


----------



## bumski

Oh she would adore it, she was gutted when I had mc, she already has two baby sisters so she will be a great help ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Are you separated from her dad then?

My mum and dad are. My dad and stepmum had another child he's now 10 and he understands that my brother&I are his siblings but he would have loved a brother or sister his age but they were 45 when they had him. It's my opinion but I think it's getting too old as they can't do things with him like my dad did with us.

Had my scan, My follicles have grown 3mm in 3 days so they've made some progress at least.
Waiting for a call later to confirm the next scan, but I think it will be saturday and possible egg collection Monday or Tuesday.
So making progress x


----------



## bumski

Oh that's great news mummywannabe, sounds like it's not going to be long now for You now x
How are you feeling?
Yeah I hated dd growing up as an only child but I was young when I had her and so thought it irresponsible to keep having more, I wanted to provide for her and then split with her dad when she was 3. I then got with Dh a couple of years later and we have been ttc since she was 7 but it's just never happened. 

Clinic called an I have 8 embies fertilised! I was a bit disappointed but she said because so many were collected a lot would have been immature eggs and that 8 is good. They are going to take them to blastocyst stage if poss and then freeze. I will be happy if we have atleast 2 to freeze really.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

You did what was right for you and things happen in life as we well know.

Does your daughter get on well with your hubs?

Oh yay!! 8 is good. So do they call you everyday to tell you how there doing?
And do they give you updates on your shared eggs? 
Is it free if you share? I've heard that but don't know anyone that's done it x


----------



## harvey119

can anyone help me
i went for my follie scan and iv got 19 follies
5x6-8 mm
9x9-11mm
2x12-13mm
1x14mm
1x16mm
does this sound ok for day 7 of stimming
iv also develooped a 23mm cyct x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

what are you taking? 
and what dosage? x

too me that sounds like there quite big quite fast but i am on a low dose because i have pcos and they dont want me to get OHSS X

EDIT just looked on my stuff.
cd6 1st scan mine were all 5-8mm
then on my 2nd scan at cd 9 they were 9-11mm and 1 large at 14mm but like i said im on a low dose of 112.5 gonal 5 x


----------



## harvey119

im on 150 gonal f cos i have pcos too xxx
have u triggered yet?
xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

they upped my doasge to 125 because i wasnt making fast progress.
im on cd12 today and prob wont have egg collection until monday or tuesday.
if you have pcos they shouldnt give you a higher dosage incase you get ohss x

where are you doing it? x


----------



## harvey119

im doing it with bourn hall in cambridge
we were told ec monday or tue,, i think it wil be wed tho,, 
will see what happens tomorrow, im bak for scan and bloods
my e2 yesrerday was well over 3000 x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i wish we were at cambs would be much easier to get too, were at hammersmith and its been a nightmare to get there in the mornings and espesh now the olympics are starting.

we will have Ec around the same time then. Ive only had 2 bloods done and dont know what the results were x


----------



## harvey119

iv had 2 done too, i think my e2 is slightly higher cos of the bloomi cyst
we are doing scans and ec at james paget hosptial hun
what are ur follicle sixes etc at the moment then,xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

this morning they were some around 12 and then up to 15 or 16mm
but only been on a higher dose for 2 days now, they had grown 3mm in 3 days so hoping theyll grow a bit quicker from now till sat morning and hopefully find out if i do my trigger on sat night x


----------



## bumski

I would say it sounds very good Harvey, I can only compare to me though as not much experience, it sounds like your responding very well! On cd9 I had approx 29 follies measuring between 11.5 - 16.5mm but I ended up with 32 eggs and can't have a transfer for couple of months :(

Mummywannabe yeah dd gets on well with Dh, he dotes on her and classes her as his because her real dad is an absolute wa*^~r! 

Clinic will call me on sat if they think they need to be frozen then but if not they will call me mon if any make it to blast. Fx

I paid £925 to egg share which is not too bad but not sure if I can do it again as iv overstimulated.
I don't know how many of the other ladies have fertilised, I can find out if any children are born, the amount and their sex. But I'm quite cool with sharing, as far as I'm concerned they are her eggs so I wish her all the best, it would be a nice feeling to know iv helped someone get their dream x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That's not too bad Carly. Not as much as if you had to pay full.
I think my hubby and I would strongly consider sharing for number 2. I too wouldn't consider that child mine, but if the eggs result in a child they can find you too can't they, that's if the parents tell the child they are from donor eggs. It's a fab gift your giving someone!!

It's great your daughter has a good father figure in your hubby x

I've got to go for my next scan at 8.15 sat morning lovely x


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! You are keeping this thread moving along quickly! I can barely keep up!! So my appointment went pretty well yesterday. They think I'll be ready to trigger tomorrow so I'll find that out for sure when I go back in in the morning. I only have 12 follicles total which was a little disappointing but if I can get 4 good embies I'll be happy. Guess I just have to wait and see.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Glad the appt went well Lauren and 12 follicles are pretty good.
You can get more than 1 egg per follicle can't you?

I'm off work and kept house clean so that I don't have to do too much so lots of time for the net ha x


----------



## L4hope

Good idea Haley! That's why I decided to do IVF now so I could be off work and relax. I have been cleaning the house like crazy so I won't have anything to do once I have ER. I'm not completely sure about getting mote than one egg from a follicle. I thought they only held one.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Im going to google that coz I thought you got a few eggs but don't know where I've got that from x

It's really hot here at the mo and I'm so not used to it, I prepare it cooler. God knows what it be like to be pregnant and in the heat.

Is it hot where you are all the time? X


----------



## bumski

12 follies is great! I think you can have more follies than eggs as some can be empty. With that amount tho all your eggs should be nice and mature so most of them will fertilise. Not long now until EC!! Yay!

I'm still in pain and really swollen but perhaps that's something to do with OHSS. Don't blame you all for taking time off work, iv done the same and I'm enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It says on google that you only get 1 egg per follicle but like Carly said some follicles may be empty.
I can't wait to find out what I've got and how many fertilise.
But I'm so nervous about being sedated and hubby not being there.

Were you sedated Carly?
And how many people were there? X


----------



## L4hope

Our summers are hot here, but it's been unusually hot this summer. The worst part of it for me is the fact it doesn't cool down at night. Drives me crazy!!

Carly I'm sorry you are still feeling swollen and uncomfortable! Hopefully it passes soon. 

Hayley, I will be under conscious sedation for retrieval. But that actually makes me feel better. I'd rather not be awake while they are sticking a huge needle up my hoo ha!! I'm actually dreading the transfer more since I'll be awake for it. I have to go in with a full bladder which is very uncomfortable. But the part I really don't like is after the transfer. I have to stay lying down for half an hour after. As I will have a full bladder, they will be putting a catheter in so I can relieve myself. Ugh, do they have to?

This will all be worth it very soon right ladies?!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

see ive heard so many different stories.
ladies have come straight out expecting to have to wait an hour and a nurse has come in and sid oh you can go.
they say its just like having a smear and they put the speculum up and you dont feel anything else but suppose everyone is different.
also that people dont think they can go to the toilet after because they have been asked to stay in bed for an hour but a few mins to do a quick is fine.
i think at my hospital they let you go straight away but i wont know for sure until its my time. 
ive never been in hospital for anything in my life so m particularly nervous x

carly can you just take pain killers? cant even use a hot water bottle in this heat!
is the pain constant? x


----------



## bumski

I was under heavy sedation, I didn't get nervous until I was wheeled in and they took me straight into the theatre which was quite daunting, he said I would start to feel quite drunk and pushed liquid into my vein in my hand, the next thing I know I was being woken up lol. There were 5 of them in there with me, 1 dr 1 anaesthesiologist and 3 nurses.
They gave me painkillers when I woke and a heat pad. They were all so lovely and it really isn't scary at all when you look back.
I'm sure you will be absolutely fine Hun

My pain is more when I move but it took him nearly 1hr to empty all the follies so I think I'm swollen due to there being so many, x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Ok thanks I hope mine goes ok.
How long did you stay in for after the procedure? Before you went home x

I've given in and just started to read 50 shades of grey!! Anyone else reading it? X


----------



## bumski

Well I originally bought it for my 2ww but caved and I'm on book 3 now lol!

I was desperate to get out of there as soon as my head was straight as was a bit gutted about no transfer, probably 30 mins after waking.

Feeling a lot better today, still look 6 months pregnant and got family party next week, they all know we have been ttc for ages so just hoping it goes down as don't want people to presume.
GL with your scan tomorrow xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's made you really bloated? Do they say why?

I bought the 3 books last night and been reading since I got up at 7 but I'm such a slow reader. I've hardly eaten a thing allday coz wanted to carry on reading hs it's a good diet. I'm feeling a tad of tum pain today but I think it's because there getting bigger.

Have you not told people your doing ivf? We've told all close family as been married 3 years and was fed up of people asking. So have found it a lot easier for people to know x


----------



## bumski

Yeah I know what you mean, I always knew we would have trouble ttc so never told anyone at first but then we told family a few years back now, I'm way to gobby to keep ivf quiet so we just told our parents but then they tell siblings and it kinda went from there, well I must say I was quite shocked when a neighbour came and asked me how I got on yesterday! Think Dh was getting a bit excited and let slip. 
Now I have to explain it's on hold and why! Wish I'd kept quiet lol

Yes Christian grey is some bloke ;) I couldn't put the first two down but struggling to keep interest in the 3rd! 

Sounds like your follies are growing well, I started to feel a bit bloated and uncomfortable at the end, think you will be triggering tomorrow!!
Have they give u an idea how many eggs to expect? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's annoying to have to explain but I think others are excited for you aswell and just want to see it happen. Can be upsetting to tell people sometimes.

Yes my grey Is some bloke!!! Ha looking forward to it coming out at the cinema!

I really hope I can do the trigger Tomorrow I'd be so pleased.
I was told I had 10 folicles on 1 side and lots on the other so hope I get a good amount.
Let you know what's said tomorrow, fingers crossed there already at a good size z


----------



## L4hope

Oh ladies...I sent this super long message and it didn't go through because of the site going down for maintenance!!! What a pain!

I told my family and a few close friends about getting fertility treatment. Its nice not having to keep it a Seacret from everyone. But as far as IVF, we told our moms and untold one close friend who actually lives in London. We chat on an app on my phone. Shes also a nurse so it's easier to talk to her about it. But I love having you ladies to talk to since you know exactly what I'm going through and vice versa!

I am officially having retrieval on Sunday! Boy are my ovaries swollen and tender!! Bad news I heard today...they swell up more after retrieval!! 

Oh and I read all three 50 books! My oh my, it's not for the modest reader!! I enjoyed the story, the second being my favorite.


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Seems like your in the same boat as me.
I was on 112.5 but had to up to 125 3 days ago as I hadn't made any progress from 1 scan to the next 1.
Your follicles seem the same size as mine and because a lot of them are small they aren't worrying about the large follicle, that will be too large and mature by the time the others catch up.
I'm waiting for my scan now to see if I can trigger tonight and have EC Monday or I've got to wait til weds like yourself.
Where you from? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Lauren its bloody annoying when that happens isn't it.

Yay to retrieval! My hospital won't do it at the weekends but they'll do scans at the weekend.

I started the 1st book yesterday and should be finished by tonight, I can't put it down it's so naughty ha x


----------



## notgivingup78

im from norwich hun
he said he is hoping 9 will be ok for collection, im def not in for ec til wed.
my question is cud the 10mm ones catch up enuf,
how many follies do u have x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm still not doing very well. I've not responded to the increased dose so will be upped again tomorrow. It's a lot longer than others take, they've had to give me another load of injections which he told us cost £300+ per pen!! 
Pharmacy doesn't open until 10 so have to wait x

I'm on cd14 now and most folicles are 8-14 with 1x15 and 1x18 
There upping my dose again to 150 and back again Monday x

I really hope the 10mm catch up x


----------



## bumski

Sorry about your follies mummywannabe, it will be worth it in the end when they are big enough as my problem was a lot of immature eggs in the smaller follies so best to give them more time to grow a bit, it must be frustrating for you but they will get there x

Notgivingup, how come they are reducing your dose? It seems strange if they want them to keep growing, not sure if your 10mm will be big enough but it looks like all your others will be x

AFM - I called the clinic as it's 3 days after collection, out of my 8 fertilised I have 7 good embies dividing well, they said they are happy to go to blast with them as they are good grade and dividing properly, finally SOME good news! I'm over the moon I have 7 embies at this point, hoping for atleast 3 blasts, find out 12 Monday x


----------



## bumski

L4hope I missed your post, so sorry Hun. That's fantastic news! So did you trigger last night? My trigger made me very ill after about 20 mins, well I presume it was that.
Sorry your tummy is hurting you, it will get better, mine has stopped hurting now, I just look fat lol x


----------



## L4hope

Notgiving up, follicles should grow about 1-2mm per day. I'm not sure if having pcos or other things can effect how they grow but that's what I was told. 9 is good! They told me that I will definitely have 10 ready and possibly a few stragglers to catch up. Good luck!

Hayley, I'm sure you are frustrated and ready to get to trigger. The meds are so expensive, I feel your pain!! I have a high day 3 estrogen, so they knew they would have to stim me pretty hard. Our meds seem to be so different but I had high does of my Follistim from the get go. I hope you see good growth on your next scan, Monday right? What does your hospital do if you are ready on the weekend? Ever since I've started this my cycle has fallen on the weekend. I think all of my iui's were Saturday or Sunday! 

Once you get into the darn book it's hard to put down. Christian is a bad bad boy! Probably why so many women love him!!


----------



## L4hope

Bumski, yes I triggered last night so I'm all set for tomorrow! Can't believe it's here now. Good to know the discomfort will go away, but boo to the tummy staying bloated! Guess we better get used to that though!


----------



## L4hope

Oh and Bumski, glad you embies are progressing well! Yay!!!


----------



## notgivingup78

Anyone


----------



## L4hope

notgivingup78 said:


> Anyone

I answered you, look back up the page.


----------



## bumski

notgivingup78 said:


> Anyone


Me too Hun ;)

L4hope- are you in early in the morning? How are you feeling? It's so strange when its here, not long now and you will be PUPO!:happydance:


----------



## L4hope

Bumski yes I am in at 8:30 tomorrow morning. I'm feeling pretty good today. Still bloaty but not as sore. However, so far I've just been sitting on the couch being lazy. We'll see how it goes once I'm up and about this afternoon. It's actually a bit surreal now that it's here! PUPO next week and hopefully won't be proven otherwise! :happydance:


----------



## bumski

Oh yes I completely agree Hun. Oh it's exciting! How many are you hoping to transfer? X


----------



## notgivingup78

Oh just noticed
I think there reduced it cos my e2 was over 7000
Plus ec isnt til at least wed and the scan was on Friday so there is 5 days that they can carry on growing x


----------



## L4hope

The plan is to do a 5 day transfer, but I guess it depends on how they do. If need be, they will do a 3day. Oh the anticipation!


----------



## bumski

oh i know what u mean hun, we wait to start meds, wait to see how they are growing, wait to go in for ec, wait to see how many fertilise, then how many make it to day 3, then to blast, (then to get transfer in my case :dohh:)and then comes the big one. THE TEST!! SCARY!! lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Carly so happy you got some good eggs growing that must give you a but of relief!

Lauren I'm jealous!!! Ha I wish I was doing my trigger too.
Is it effecting you? 
Yes my next scan is Monday but still got a feeling that there not going to be to size yet if you go on that that grow 1-2mm a day I still don't think they'll be ready.
I'm going to go back to work for 2 days before egg collection as I'm feeling so much better x

There's so much waiting around in this process and it's very frustrating sometimes but we know we will get there.
Another lady on the baby bump iPhone app got her bfp a few days ago and then started heavily bleeding so she's been told its a possible chemical. This scares me a lot!!! You'd be devastated!


----------



## bumski

they are just being stubborn little buggers by the sound of it lol.
hopefully with your new injections it will give them the boost they need. :winkwink:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Do you know if others have said they've been affected by the trigger?
I honestly thought my body was going to over do it and they'd grow so quick but as we know nothing goes to plan x


----------



## L4hope

Carly I agree 100%! it's just wait wait and more waiting..:coffee: Funny thing is we are waiting to get preggo and then there's 9months of waiting! :haha:

Hayley I'm glad you're feeling better! Hopefully work will help to pass the time. I have faith you'll be ready to go on Monday. Im thinking 1-2 mm growth per day is prob the natural wait, but our docs are pumping meds into us to help so maybe they grow a bit faster. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Monday! :flower:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you and we will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## bumski

Any news girls? Hoping all as gone well yesterday and today x

AFM - waiting again! The nurse who happily told me I had 7 embies on sat, today said someone will call me later to let me know IF ANY have to freeze! WTF? I'm absolutely hating this wait! Why can't they just tell me, I should have been in for transfer today and now I feel completely pushed away like it's not important now. 

Oh dear, think I'm winding myself up, too much time on my hands now :(


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Stay calm my love it will all work out for you!
It must be horrible waiting to hear, but I don't get why they can't be froze sometimes if they've got to day 3 or 5.

Went straight out after scan as I want to spend some money ha 
I really want a nice opal ring with my birthday money in a flower shape. Seen a few I like but I don't wear gold so would have to be made. 

So the scan-Some follicles have grown but others have stayed the same. He really thought this would be my last scan.
Got to get more meds as ran out again this morning.
I think egg collection will be Friday now, but back Wednesday x 

Why is my body reacting so slowly when people with pcos normally over respond x


----------



## L4hope

Carly I'm so sorry you are waiting yet again! So frustrating!! 7 embies is great and I hope they all can make it to freeze. I think that in order to freeze they have to be the absolute best quality to survive freezing and then thawing. Hope you hear soon. We all get worked up and anxious... You can vent it all here!! We completely understand. :)

Hayley I'm thinking of the phrase, slow and steady wins the race. That's what I'm hoping for you! I know the waiting and more shots is tortuous but we have to hope it's worth it. At least you know you're still making progress!

:hugs: girls!!!

ER went well yesterday, they retrieved 15 eggs. I'm still waiting for my fertilization report today. Hoping they do well!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yay Lauren 15 that's great! How did you feel after?

Well after all that telling me things weren't ready yet, they rang late afternoon and have decided they will do egg collection Thursday!
And because I was meant to be back weds for another scan I didn't get my trigger shot or progesterone pessaries! Yuk hating the thought of those twice a day so we have to go back again this afternoon to pick them up.
As soon as she told me I was so nervous! I knew it would come but I was calm until I was told.
I've never been into hospital for anything before so think that's what's making me so nervous and the thought of bring on my own with a group of nurses and doctors.
Just want it over with now and worry about the next step!

I don't think I'll have that many eggs as I originally thought as I've still got loads of follicles that are 10mm and lots that were 12-14mm.
Do they take them all out anyway do you know?
Feeling very bloated with a that going on side, it's like what people say you get in early pregnancy.

Not been on much lately only to update because I just can't stop reading 50 ha

Do they ring you the day after collection? Everyday? To update you?

Going to mega clean the house today so it's all nice so I don't have to worry about it after Thursday x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Tlm- Melissa- where are you? And how you getting on? X


----------



## bumski

yay mummywannabe :happydance: thats great news! thursday will be here before you know it!
as far as i know they empty every follicle, presume they have to incase any kept growing afterwards. countdown to PUPO :thumbup:
how many are you having put back? x

l4hope, wow 15 eggs is great hun!
you should have lots fertilise from all those, have they told you yet?
how are you feeling now hun? x

AFM - still no news, im so frustrated now that they are leaving me hanging on like this, they havnt explained to me why i should wait this long and they made me feel quite small yesterday when i kept ringing up but will have to bite the bullet and call agin at 1pm.
Looking back i feel quite pushed aside, after ec i was given a form saying im HIGH risk for OHSS and sent on my way with no idea what symptoms to look for, just told i will not have transfer because of it, they havnt even checked to see if i got it so how can they know?:growlmad:

sorry girls, just venting :blush:


----------



## L4hope

Haley that's great you are having retrieval! Yay!!! Don't worry too much, it all goes so fast. I get nervous with these things too. My heart rate got really fast when I was in the room (they have the monitor on my finger) but then they give you the "cocktail" and girl it hits you like a ton of bricks! Can't wait to see how many eggs you get! They should call every day with an update, at least that's what my clinic does. 

Carly you should feel upset about the treatment! Even if you can't have transfer, they should still be updating you on how your embies are doing. Don't let them make you feel bad, keep calling. As far as OHSS is concerned, they told me symptoms would be gaining I think 3-6 pounds in two days after, and bloating stomach. Hopefully you don't have to worry about that!

Afm, I did get an update yesterday. Of the 15 eggs, 9 were mature and 7 showing signs of fertilization. It was too early for them to be embryos. Today I should find out how many make it to embryo...hopefully all 7!!


----------



## bumski

L4hope that's a great number! Oh it's so exciting, should imagine all 7 will be embies by now.
Thanks for the advice Hun, I'm presuming I don't really have OHSS as my bloating has gone down and I feel fine, I'm now 6dp EC.

Well I rung the clinic and after a lot of passing around I finally spoke to the embryologist. I have 2 good grade embies now frozen! I'm over the moon with that, he also said if it was my fresh transfer they would only put 1 of them in but he said they will now consider putting them both back. So I'm pleased with that as I will be 31 then so no point messing around lol.
I have my follow up app on mon to discuss the next step! Xx


----------



## tlm

Yay Hayley!!! Thursday will be here before you know it! Can't wait to hear how it all goes!!

Carly, I am so sorry!! That us unacceptable the way your clinic is treating you!! Glad you spoke to them today and got the update. How are you feeling??

Afm, I am at cd 13 today. I g in n Thursday for an u/s, not 100% sure why though. To check that I don't have any cysts before we do Lupron and Menopur?? I will start Lupron shots next week, August 8th! I feel like things are getting started finally! Last week just dragged on! I am still waiting for my Menopur to arrive from London, I guess they didn't have enough stock to fill it when I placed the order so that's supposed to go out today/tomorrw. 

I have had VERY light spotting for a couple of days which is odd because I am around o time! I usually spot before AF but never this. It's been extremely light and almost nonexistent but since I am a tp inspector (from my pre AF spotting) I examine everything and I noticed that there was some brown stringy stuff when I wiped a few times. I asked my Re and they said not to worry unless it picks up. I think it's probably my body reacting to not being in any medicine right now!

We're you all told not to bd prior to starting ivf meds? Or use protection? My re didn't say anything abut NOT doing it or using protection but we bd this weekend and I got to thinking what if I get pregnant?! Highly unlikely!!!!!!! But...


----------



## bumski

hi tlm im so glad things are moving for you :happydance:
aug 8th, my birthday :winkwink: good day lol.
hey perhaps it is ov bleed, im not sure as never ov much so not to clued up on all that, they told me to use protection before starting meds just incase i fell pg and meds may harm a baby. stratnge they havent mentioned anything to you, make sure you test though just incase :winkwink:


----------



## L4hope

Tlm you are on your way now! I agree to test and be sure. Lupron for sure is very bad to take if your pregnant. 

Carly I'm glad you finally got some info! Yay for having two embies to transfer. I agree with you as I'll be 31 in a couple of weeks and the clock is a ticking!! I had to agree to putting two embies back as it improves pregnancy rates. I was absolutely all for it. My birthday is August 12th. Yay Leo's!!

Afm, got my update for today. I officially have 7embryos and will be doing a 5 day transfer on Friday! I feel so much better knowing they are developing well and I'll be able to do the day 5. Hopefully now they all keep on progressing so I have some good frosties for backup or future siblings!!


----------



## bumski

Oh yay l4hope!!!
That's great news! 7 embies is a really good number and fri will be here before you know it, are you having bed rest afterwards? X
P.s mine is 8th! We are close ;)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Carly that's terrible they have left you like that! I'd be stressing more thinking and worrying about that. It's not fair. If you've only got 2 for the freeze I would think they'd put them both back, I'd love that and I'd happily wait another month after my collection if that be the case. I'd love twins, because I worry we wouldn't have the money to do this again.
I bet you were relieved when you were told about having a few froze.
Also not bloody asking you how you are after saying your high risk is disgraceful! And I feel angry for you about that! You could be really ill.
You should give feedback on that.

I was told today I'd be fully knocked out which I'm pleased about and that I'm 1st in at 7am!!! Great! But I'd rather be early then have time in the morning to be thinking about it all.
They also said I'd be kept in for 2 hours after so in glad they let you recover before kicking you out. They said they give you tea and breakfast before they let you leave. I'm really impressed with hammersmith so far.
Just keeping positive at the mo and will worry about how many I'll have when the time comes. No point worrying about it yet. 

Lauren. Yay you have lots! Well done and keeping my fingers crossed they stay of good quality and you can freeze some too. That's really what I'm hoping for.

Melissa. You've been gone ages! Ha so glad your on the journey too, we will all get there.
We weren't told anything about having sex or using protection.
With the pcos I think they say your lacking a certain hormone and every since I've been on these injections it's made my sex drive really go up but never thought about getting pregnant and or them checking your bit before starting the injections. It's highly unlikely I think for us but I'm sure there are cases out there.
We were told not to have sex from today so hubby's sample has a few days backlog ha! 

Was anyone told when your allowed to have sex again after the 2ww? Ive heard mixed stuff like you can do it straight after and others saying you should until you hear the heartbeat x


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Carly! Yes I saw your earlier post... We are very close for our b-days! Hopefully we can also have close due dates!! Yes we are told to have 24hours bed rest, but I'm going to take it easy 

Hayley glad you are feeling better about your retrieval. I thought you knew you were knocked out, that makes it a piece of cake! Yes I was really hoping for some to freeze in case. I was just told no sex or orgasm from ER until 5 days after transfer. It seems all doctors vary some.


----------



## bumski

Wow.... I never knew about no orgasm! Why is that? Would have loved that conversation with my mum in the room. Ha ha! (she was at a lot of apps with me)
Sorry about BD dates, I forget what I write where on here (blush) xx


----------



## L4hope

Oh my gosh so much is private and embarrassing going through this process. Ive heard that going through child birth takes away all humility and I can just imagine!! :blush: 
Not sure why they say no O either. Must have something to do with the constricting of muscles. :haha:


----------



## tlm

Yay for August 8th!!! Happy early birthday to you!! That is our anniversary too (3 years!) Hope all of this means good luck!! :D

I do think my "spotting" was from ovulation. Although its never happened before, I am learning with this whole process NOT to read into any ONE thing too much! The other thing i have learned, there is a first time for everything... I double checked with dh on bd, thought maybe I missed the dr saying not to be or to use protection, but he didn't! I will make sure I get a beta beforehand. I did look on line and found that Lupron won't hurt a baby. But I really doubt we will have that problem! 



bumski said:


> hi tlm im so glad things are moving for you :happydance:
> aug 8th, my birthday :winkwink: good day lol.
> hey perhaps it is ov bleed, im not sure as never ov much so not to clued up on all that, they told me to use protection before starting meds just incase i fell pg and meds may harm a baby. stratnge they havent mentioned anything to you, make sure you test though just incase :winkwink:


----------



## tlm

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey
> Carly that's terrible they have left you like that! I'd be stressing more thinking and worrying about that. It's not fair. If you've only got 2 for the freeze I would think they'd put them both back, I'd love that and I'd happily wait another month after my collection if that be the case. I'd love twins, because I worry we wouldn't have the money to do this again.
> I bet you were relieved when you were told about having a few froze.
> Also not bloody asking you how you are after saying your high risk is disgraceful! And I feel angry for you about that! You could be really ill.
> You should give feedback on that.
> 
> I was told today I'd be fully knocked out which I'm pleased about and that I'm 1st in at 7am!!! Great! But I'd rather be early then have time in the morning to be thinking about it all.
> They also said I'd be kept in for 2 hours after so in glad they let you recover before kicking you out. They said they give you tea and breakfast before they let you leave. I'm really impressed with hammersmith so far.
> Just keeping positive at the mo and will worry about how many I'll have when the time comes. No point worrying about it yet.
> 
> Lauren. Yay you have lots! Well done and keeping my fingers crossed they stay of good quality and you can freeze some too. That's really what I'm hoping for.
> 
> Melissa. You've been gone ages! Ha so glad your on the journey too, we will all get there.
> We weren't told anything about having sex or using protection.
> With the pcos I think they say your lacking a certain hormone and every since I've been on these injections it's made my sex drive really go up but never thought about getting pregnant and or them checking your bit before starting the injections. It's highly unlikely I think for us but I'm sure there are cases out there.
> We were told not to have sex from today so hubby's sample has a few days backlog ha!
> 
> Was anyone told when your allowed to have sex again after the 2ww? Ive heard mixed stuff like you can do it straight after and others saying you should until you hear the heartbeat x

Wow! Tea and breakfast before you leave?! That is awesome! I don't think in the US we get that kind of treatment! My ER and ET will be done in my doctors office, so no luxuries there! I am sure they will take good care of me!!

I have read online about no orgasm after transfer and for 5 weeks after! Seems weird, but I am sure it's because of the uterine contractions that happen when you orgasm.

Sorry for being absent! I have been reading, but didnt really have anything going on so it wasn't worth updating! Things are heating up for everyone!! I will be sure to keep better tabs! :) I am going to need all your veteran advice as I am starting all my injections really soon!!


----------



## tlm

What drugs did you girls downreg and stim on? I have Lupron and Menopur! Any side effects I should be concerned with!?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it's defo because of the muscles contracting during orgasm that's a no no. It's only going to make me want it even more if we can't ha

I didn't down reg, I had gonal f and certitude to stop the folicles dropping.
Not sure what my trigger is something beginning with O.

Im sure they will tell me on Thursday what I can and can't do and I'll report back x

Oh Melissa they do it in doctors surgery? Never heard that because. Do they knock you out? Or just local? I'm sure they'll look after you.
Maybe I'm only getting breakfast because I'll be the 1st in and not meant to ear from the night before. I'm looking forward to wearing my sext compression stocking haha 

I can't sleep at nights. Getting very frustrating, tossing and turning all night, I'm driving my hubby mad! X


----------



## L4hope

Melissa, I was on a down reg protocol too. I started with Lupron and then to stim I added Follistim and Menopur. I got hot flashes from the Lupron. Once I started stims I was getting headaches, but everyone is different I'm sure depending on your body and dosage of the meds. 

I also had my ER done at my clinic..must be a US thing! Most private practices in the US have surgical sweets instead of using hospitals. I didn't get breakfast either. I was first thing in the morning as well. They just gave me a choice of soda or juice to drink before I left. That was fine with me though cuz I was ready to get home and rest in the comfort of home.


----------



## bumski

Hi girls, how is everyone doing today? Hope your all well x
Had a nice bill for £360 land on my doorstep this morning for my embryo freezing!
No one told me about this, how convenient I get told after the event!
Gutted as Dh has just been laid off from work and I have 2 weeks to pay it. I could cry, wish someone would have told me, maybe I should have known idk!

On a better note, how are you feeling about EC mummy? Are you excited? X
Any updates on your embies l4hope? Not long now until your PUPO!!!
Tlm, I did short protocol so no down reg for me, I used fostimon to stim, got headaches for a week but then all was fine x


----------



## L4hope

Carly I'm so sorry about dh getting laid off, as if you don't have enough stress as it is! That stinks you didn't know about paying for the freezing :( I'm doing a shared risk program where you pay a set fee for 6 fresh cycle attempts. The money we paid covers freezing for the time we are "in contract" once we would have a baby, if we had frozen embryos we would have to pay an annual fee. Ugh...it's just all so expensive!!

No word on my embies today, they will be calling me tomorrow with instructions for transfer and I'll ask how my little ones are doing. Hopefully growing growing growing!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh Carly that's crap. Hope he can find another job soon.
Why don't you ring them and say no one told you about this money and say the situation and they may give you longer to pay it.

Left home a little while ago, I'm feeling sick and unbelievably tired. Just want this over and to get home and sleep.
Update you when I'm ok x x


----------



## L4hope

Melissa, if I have my time change down, you should be done by now and home or almost home. I hope everything went well!! Looking forward to your update :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Only had 2 eggs! Feel so upset!
I'll update in a few days x


----------



## bumski

Oh Melissa please try not to worry too much Hun, they may be two great ones! I talk to another girl on here who only had one fertilise and she was devastated but she just got her BFP!! I'm sure she won't mind sharing her experience with you if you want. Please try not to worry, I hope your ok. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## L4hope

:hugs: Hayley I'm so sorry! I'm sure you feel so disappointed. I'm hoping the two you have are super eggs and will be all you need to get your bfp! We're here when you're ready to talk!! :hugs:


----------



## bumski

Hey l4hope, have they give you an update on your little embies? X

Mummy, hope your getting some rest Hun, we are all here if you need to get it out xx


----------



## L4hope

Still waiting, I think they are trying to drive me crazy today! I will call soon if I don't hear from them.


----------



## bumski

Looking forward to your update, is your transfer tomorrow? Hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Carly! Transfer is tomorrow morning at 8:15. No update on my embies, I have to wait until tomorrow darn it! I'm very anxious to have the transfer done and hopefully have some embryos to freeze. I'm not looking forward to having a full bladder for it, or the catheter they are giving me to relieve my bladder! Thankfully they are giving me a little shot to calm my nerves a bit!


----------



## bumski

Oh GL with it all, sure you will be fine, just remember the worst is over, now for the good bit. How many are they transferring? X


----------



## L4hope

I'm having 2 transferred. Thanks I'm sure it will be fine... It's always the anticipation of the unknown. :)


----------



## bumski

Ohhh I'm so excited for you, sure you must be nervous Hun. Hey, PUPO with twins ay ;) 
What are your plans after transfer? X


----------



## L4hope

Thank you! Yes I'm both excited and nervous. Yes ma'am PUPO with twins and I'd be perfectly happy to have twins! Time will tell...


----------



## L4hope

Oh and I'm ordered bed rest for 24hoursafter transfer. So my hubby has taken off work to wait on me and keep me company! I think I'll take it easy a couple days after that too. It's killing me, as I like to run for exercise, but I don't want to mess anything up either.


----------



## bumski

I completely agree, let Dh take care of you ;) also twins would be amazing! It takes so long to get pregnant that two at once would be great!
Dh has two younger brothers that are twins and he disagrees, but I know deep down he would love it, that's what I keep telling him anyway lol.


----------



## L4hope

Exactly! We've worked so hard and tried for so long... Two for one sounds like a dream! I'm sure your dh will be happy no matter what, one or two. Are you going to put both back when you do your FET? Both of my mom's sisters had twins naturally so I always thought there was a possibility I could have them. I just never dreamed things would go this way! That's life for ya..always throwing curve balls. We'll be stronger for it!!


----------



## tlm

L4hope said:


> Oh and I'm ordered bed rest for 24hoursafter transfer. So my hubby has taken off work to wait on me and keep me company! I think I'll take it easy a couple days after that too. It's killing me, as I like to run for exercise, but I don't want to mess anything up either.

Yay!! Good luck. Let dh spoil you!! Take advantage of e situation while you can!!! When can you test?


----------



## tlm

L4hope said:


> Melissa, if I have my time change down, you should be done by now and home or almost home. I hope everything went well!! Looking forward to your update :)

Dr appt went well. He did an u/s and thought it looked like I had already ovulated so they took blood to confirm. And he was correct, o happened! I have my appt to go in Wednesday for my first Lupron shot! Yikes! This is really happening! I asked about pg test before Lupron and they said that they can do one if I like. I guess Lupron isn't harmful to a baby. We will see, I will probably test at home before.

My Menopur is on its way! Stuck in NYC at customs I think as the tracking says its been there for a day!


----------



## L4hope

Melissa congrats on getting started! Feels good huh?!

Afm, transfer is all done and my hubby is taking good care of me. Running back and forth getting anything I need! So sweet!! We did have a little curve ball thrown at us this morning. I thought for sure our embies would be good to go fir two transferred. Of our 7 embryos we ended up with 2 blasts, 3 morulas, and 2 degenerated. The two blasts we had were one grade A and one early blast. They grade them A-D with D being the best. Since both were low grade we were given the option to also transfer a morula, which O's what they are on day 4. So, we agreed to have three transferred! Kinda scary but I feel good about our decision. Since the two we have left are morulas, we have to wait to see if they make it to blast so they can be frozen. So many unknowns! Well ladies I'm going back to relaxing on the couch! 

Hayley I'm thinking about you!!!


----------



## tlm

L4, 3 sounds great! I think 3 is what we will transfer (at least that's what we decided at our consult, now fx we have that many!) How exciting!!! I can't wait to see how the next 10-14 days go for you!!! :D Are you doing progesterone support now? And if so how? Injection?


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Melissa, the next 10 days are going to take forever!! Yes I started progesterone the same day as retrieval. I take mine as a vaginal suppository :( lol! Oh well, it's worth it. 

It will be exciting to see how you do once you start stimming! What made you decide on transferring 3? Where are you in the US?


----------



## L4hope

Oh and my bloodwork is scheduled for 8/14.


----------



## tlm

I am in Arizona. Our RE said transferring one we had a 20% chance, two a 40% chance, and three a 60% chance of pregnancy. So we decided that three was the highest we could manage in case they all took!

I will be curious to see how I react to Lupron and Menopur. Thus far I haven't had any if the side effects from clomid, trigger, or progesterone. So let's hope that keeps up!! I know these drugs are much more potent and I am being realistic about what I can expect! Lol!

I have everything crossed for you that at least one of your embryos gets comfy and makes its home in your uterus!!!!!!!


----------



## L4hope

Hopefully you don't react to the meds too much. I was pleased with how it worked out. I thought I would be a hormonal mess but didn't have a problem. Good luck! Let's hope our transfers bring us both one baby or maybe two!!


----------



## L4hope

Hayley, how are things? Haven't heard from you since your retrieval. Hope you're doing ok. :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey all
Sorry not been on. I'm doing a lot better. Had good news on Friday that both eggs fertilised and they rang Sunday so say they were both good quality and to wait until Tuesday.
Haven't heard anything today so can only assume no news is good news.
I go in Tomorrow at 1.
I'll have to go Back and read what been going on, but is everyone ok? X


----------



## L4hope

I was worried, so glad to hear both eggs are developing nicely to blast!!:happydance: Are you having both transferred? Good luck with it tomorrow. You can join me in this agonizing wait!! Lol!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

They won't let me have the 2 back because it's funded unless 1 turns out not so good x

Didn't sleep last night again but I'm not nervous, I just want them in and then get impatient.
How many days after 5 day transfer can you test? X


----------



## L4hope

Good luck Hayley. Hope all went well with your transfer! I know the feeling, I get impatient every step of the way with this process. 

As far as testing, I've seen women on here get positives as early as 5dp5dt. I wouldn't do that though unless I knew the trigger was out. I tested yesterday to see if my trigger was gone and it was negative. So at least now I know if I get a positive it's real. But I'm also a little nervous to see a negative. So, not sure when I'll test. I have my beta scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
Just got home and putting my feet up while hubby makes me something to eat, I haven't ate since 9am and feeling very sick now.

They transfered 2!!!!!! I am so happy!
Told me to test on 18th and hubby doesn't Want me to test before the day!! He doesn't want me to be upset! But I'll see ha x


----------



## fluffygirl

hi wannabe did u have a 5daY TRANSFER
MY OTD IS THE 17TH X


----------



## L4hope

Yay Haley that's great you got both transferred! Now you can sit back and relax and eat! You on bed rest? I had to do 24 hours, but laid low all weekend. 

I'm not sure if I'll test or not, but if I do I probably won't tell my bunny. He's the same as yours, not testing early.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes I did 5 day transfer and test day 18th!
Where you from? X


----------



## L4hope

Haha autocorrect! Bunny was supposed to be hubby! Lol!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I really Want to wait because it will make it more exciting for us to do together. But then an even bigger fall if it's not. But got to keep positive.
When you testing Lauren? X


----------



## fluffygirl

if from norfolk. did any of u ladies get frosties
i only had one put bak x


----------



## L4hope

I'm just not sure if I will or won't. It's tough with an IVF cycle, there's just so much riding on it. I'm just soo ready to get my bfp! As I'm sure you ladies are as well. :)


----------



## fluffygirl

i want to test early but hubby is refusing! xx


----------



## L4hope

Hi fluffy girl! I have two frosties. Hopefully we will get our bfp's and won't have to worry about frosties!!


----------



## fluffygirl

i got 5 
but only had one transferred
where did u do ur ivf
are u guys on bedrest of just taking it easy xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm in bed now but wasn't told bed rest. Just to take it easy but I feel very bloated and uncomfortable and just Want to help my chances really by putting legs up.

I only had 2 eggs collected so have none frozen now if this doesn't work.
So I'm just hoping it works.
I had mine at hammersmith in London and they were so good x


----------



## fluffygirl

i had mine at bourn hall cambs
i sat in the car for 2 hours then sat on sofa then to bed
iv been inbed today til 5 then had to get up xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When was yours? Yesterday?
Was your funded? X


----------



## fluffygirl

Yes mine was yersterday and nhs funded
How about u
How Many cycles do u get x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes mine was Nhs funded too and was told about 3 cycles but I could have operations for endo and or pcos side.
I have endo on the right ovary and hardly had any follicles that side and pcos on my left side and had loads of follicles so was devastated to find out we had 2 eggs!

How old are you and hubby?
Weve both just turned 27 x


----------



## fluffygirl

Iv just turned 23
Hubby is 24
Iv got pcos too 
I'm Tryin to be positive
Doesn't help that so many ppl no about the ivf x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah I know what you mean!!!
The constant asking about it, after every appt then wanting to know when your going back.
Then asking me when I'll be testing. I said I'm not telling anyone incase it's bad news but they are going to roughly know when it will be won't they.

They just want this so much for us so it's nice to have the support but can't exactly keep it a secret.
Suppose it will be for the rest of our friends etc x


----------



## fluffygirl

Exactly Hun
Only ppl who no when I'm testin is parents
But I may end up testing a day or 2 early as hubby is workin all day otd
Did u get ur embies graded by clinic
Cnt believe uv got 2 waiting to snuggle in
I'm pretty sad Iv got my hpts already
Lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Not even telling the family test day they can wait until I know if it's positive or negative. Gives us something to look forward too and they'll be more surprised that way or not!

I'd really love twins it would make waiting for so much more special.

Weren't graded as such they were 5 and 6 cell and were excellant quality
They weren't blasts yet as they were lagging behind but said they would continue to be good as they hadn't stopped dividing and its day 5. 

What you mean your sad about your hpts? X


----------



## fluffygirl

I'm sad cos there already brought ready lol
I wasn't told grades
She just said it was a top quality blast with 3 frozen
And 2 more were frozen today

Just hope this one works tho xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Wow they sound good too!!

Oh I see what you meant, I read it different. Ha I have too, 
I bought 50 cheap strips and 5 clearblue tests so I'm well prepared too x

How long you been married? X


----------



## fluffygirl

It wil be 3 years next month
Best time of my life

Iv got 4 superdrug
2 frer
And a couple of Ic to test out trigger shot
I dnt like clearblue cos the blue dye is a bit dodgy lol x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Never used clearblue, I just thought they were meant to be the best.
The cheap strips are just as good. There what are inside all these plastic ones but they charge you for the name.

We've been married 3 years on 4th September so very close to yours x

What do you do for work? X


----------



## fluffygirl

im a healthcare assistant at my local hospital,, its good but hard work
u??
i think first response are meant to be the best but i dunno
like u say ics are just as good


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm a coffee shop manager and were very busy and on my feet 8 hours a day so to be off for these next 2 weeks to chill x 

So your used to hospitals then. Since this I'd never been into hospital for anything so to go onto the theatre last week was so scary x


----------



## bumski

hi everyone, kinda lost this thread but was wondering how you have all got on. fx for you xxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yeah we haven't spoke in awhile. I've been trying not to keep reading stuff all the time.
I'm 8dp5dt and tested and negative but I'm not out yet.
Going to carry on testing and hopefully get my positive!

How's you x


----------



## bumski

still time for your positive yet hun. my clinic told me they dont like you to test until 14dpt!!!! dont think i could wait that long but maybe there is a reason for it?
keeping fx for you, it is hard not to obsess thats why iv kinda laid low for a while as i cant start fet cycle until october!
gutted, seem to be wishing the time away now, it seems so far away

hope your feeling well xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I've heard from someone else that they make you wait 2-3 months to let your ovaries calm down.
You can do it! Were stronger than we give ourselves credit for!

Well was told to wait until Saturday but I was too impatient so tested and wish I hadn't but I know I'm not out yet x


----------



## bumski

I know what u mean, u would think we learn how to be patient by now lol
Don't blame you for testing early, curiosity would get the better of me too.
How many embies did you have transferred?


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I had 2 transfered and read so much about other ladies getting there early but others that have don't get 1 until the day of there missed period.
So I'm just going to have to wait x


----------



## bumski

That's the best attitude Hun, plenty of time for them. Twins would be great hey? I'd love twins so hoping to transfer both my frosties when the time comes z


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm sure it would be hard going carrying twins and looking after them but it's what we would love!!!
I just don't want to get my hopes up x


----------



## bumski

wishing you all the luck hun, keep me updated xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Still negative. Going to carry on still x


----------



## bumski

really hoping for late implantation, this ivf journey is so testing.
good on you to keep testing ;) x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It could have implanted already but I've got a thread saved on another app that says around the egg is producing more hormones by the day and then says it should be detected soon x


----------



## L4hope

mummy.wannabe said:


> It could have implanted already but I've got a thread saved on another app that says around the egg is producing more hormones by the day and then says it should be detected soon x

Fingers crossed you get good news soon! 

Bumski, I can imagine how long it feels waiting for October. It just feels like we've waited long enough and you don't want to prolong things anymore. Hopefully you can find things to help keep you busy and pass the time. 

Afm I had bloodwork yesterday and it was negative. Don't know what to think or feel right now.


----------



## tlm

Mummy, I am keeping everything crossed for you!!! When will you go on for beta??

Bumski, how are you doing?

Afm, I am on day 9 of lupron and patiently (NOT!) waiting for AF do I can start my menopur! Ugh, why won't she come already!? Today is cd29. I had my appt yesterday and my Re said everything looks perfect, they did BW and said my estrogen was pretty low so AF should start by the weekend!

Hope you all are getting on well!! :)


----------



## mummy.wannabe

So Lauren you did you do a test 1? Or go straight for bloods.
They didn't tell me to come for a blood test. But to email them with the results.
I'm having a horrible feeling that it won't turn positive but got to stay positive as I shouldn't have tested until sat.

When did you find out Lauren?

Melissa it's horrible to wait to start.
My period was 3 weeks late aswell. It's always long when your waiting x


----------



## bumski

oh no l4hope i really did not expect to read that :nope: im so sorry hun, i hope you are feeling ok, probably a really stupid thing to say i know :dohh:
we are all here for you, do you have a plan how to move forward?
sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: xx

tlm, i know what you mean, hopefully not too long now for af and you can get started, it does always feel like we are waiting for the next step and when it arrives we want to hurry and get to the next one :blush:
I laugh when i read posts like 'when will it be my turn, we have been ttc for 3 long months!' YEAH RIGHT
hense the reason i completely steer clear of all normal ttc sections, years since i last went in there, i feel old school lol


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh god yeah, I never look on the ttc section, we're all far past that!!


----------



## L4hope

bumski said:


> oh no l4hope i really did not expect to read that :nope: im so sorry hun, i hope you are feeling ok, probably a really stupid thing to say i know :dohh:
> we are all here for you, do you have a plan how to move forward?
> sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: xx
> 
> tlm, i know what you mean, hopefully not too long now for af and you can get started, it does always feel like we are waiting for the next step and when it arrives we want to hurry and get to the next one :blush:
> I laugh when i read posts like 'when will it be my turn, we have been ttc for 3 long months!' YEAH RIGHT
> hense the reason i completely steer clear of all normal ttc sections, years since i last went in there, i feel old school lol

Thanks for the support! This is so incredibly hard. I just thought this has to be it for us and now it's scary to think that maybe it won't work. 

Hayley, I did a hpt on 8dp5dt and it was negative. My office always does bloodwork to confirm and they say not tp test at home, I was just curious.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh I'm so sorry darlin!! This is not an easy thing to go through let alone deal with that aswell. I've got a bad feeling too but I'm trying to keep positive, it's just very hard.
What did they say? You had some frozen didn't you? X


----------



## L4hope

Thanks Hayley! I guess you just expect that once you reach the point of IVF that it will be the answer tp your prayers. Hopefully it still is..just gotta keep the faith. 

I know it's hard, but I really hope for you that you're not out yet and your bfp is right around the corner!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks my darlin I hope I'm still in it too, because I see how painful it is for other ladies and it's not nice at all.
Not testing today I'm going to test Tomorrow x 

What's your next step? X


----------



## L4hope

My fingers and toes are crossed for you! Let us know how it goes. 

I started bcp yesterday and then will start Lupron shots next weekend. After I get my period will be on estradiol and progesterone shots (IM=ouch!!) to get my lining ready. FET is scheduled for 9/28. Feels very far away right now. Thankfully school is back in session and I will be busy with the start to a new school
Year.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I'm pregnant!! I can't believe it!! I've not stopped crying, it's hard to take in x


----------



## tlm

Yay mummy!! That is awesome!! Congrats & hugs!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks. You can't really take it in.
I've been up since 3am its now 6am no way i can go back to bed x


----------



## tlm

Yeah, I bet! :) That is such great news!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Now the worrying starts!! Find out in 2 weeks if I have 1 or 2 x


----------



## tlm

Yeah! Just try to relax, this is what our bodies are meant for!! I know that easier said than done... :)


----------



## L4hope

Congratulations Hayley!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thank you. We're so happy x


----------



## bumski

Oh wow that's amazing news Hun! Massive congrats to both you and Dh!!! I bet your both so over the moon, will be keeping fx for twins for ya ;) look forward to your scan update, have they give you a date yet? Xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

thank you. no they havent given me a date, i rang to late yesterday. ill ring tomorrow. it cant be any earlier than 2 weeks time. we are hoping for twins but if its 1 then thats fine x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

That was very short. 
I had a miscarriage yesterday! Gutted!


----------



## bumski

Oh no! That's awful news! I'm so so sorry, I hope your ok Hun, we are here if you need to talk, I understand how hard this much be for you right now, xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I know thank you. I'm fine at the mo. 
I've had a few cries and had a sleep. I just have to get on with it and wait to start again. I can't give up because I'd be more miserably not having a baby.
Us women have to go through so much shit, just wish I could get pregnant naturally like all those other women who fall so easily, but we are really going to appreciate our bsbies so much more!!! 
I'm waiting for them to phone back with my blood result but I know I'm not pregnant anymore. I just want to hear it and try to carry on and wait for my time again. At least I know what I'm doing this time, just hope I don't get as sick as I was before x


----------



## bumski

My heart goes out to you, it's so cruel to get so near then to have your dreams snatched away. It's good your looking forward and trying to stay positive x
Do you have a plan where to go from here? X


----------



## mummy.wannabe

No I don't.
They will contact me to discuss the next step I think.
I will hate waiting to start again x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

It's definately an mc the doctor said. They want me to go for a scan and more bloods, they want to monitor me closely incase it's eptopic x


----------



## tlm

I am so sorry! *hugs* We are here for you hon! This sucks! Life is not fair! I know what you mean that you wish you could get pregnant without having to think about it! I pray that each and every one of those women who are so fortunate don't take it for granted! Yes, we will appreciate our babies that much more for all of the work we have had to put into conceiving them!


----------



## L4hope

Hayley I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there and know how awful an experience it is. You go from from extreme elation of finally being pregnant to extreme devastation of loss. I hope you can take some time to heal, maybe even a little get away from hubby to escape reality for a bit. I know the waiting to try again is hard, just try to keep busy and before you know it you'll be moving forward again towards making your forever baby! So sorry!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Thanks everyone. I know I've got support which is lovely.
I'm ok. A few cries and hopefully I'll be ok and waiting for the next chapter x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Went back to hospital today for a review.
I have to wait 6 months to start again ! I feel very deflated about the whole thing. Im fed up of putting my life on hold for more waiting! Life is not fair! I hate people who fall pregnant trying for a few months and they think they have it hard and don't realise exactly what a gift it is.
Sorry I'm just angry!
Got to go back to work now, really wish I didn't have too.

I can start doing injections end of January. At least the 6 months started from when I had egg collection.
I can try and loose weight which I constantly battle with and try get our house how we want it x


----------



## bumski

Oh Hun I'm so sorry you have to wait again, I agree with you how much of a pain that is!
I know the reasons they do it as I was told after my EC I had to wait for my FET which pi$$%d me off big time, as all I'm doing now is willing the time away!

I agree the only way to deal with it is to concentrate on something away from ttc and get a bit of normality back I suppose, easier said than done I know. 
Thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

When you having eggs put back?
You been hearing all the ivf stuff on news saying that frozen is best!
Hope it works for you.

I am putting my life on hold and it's making me angry! Just want to be a mum.


----------



## bumski

Get them put back sometime at end of October, just feels like I have been stuck in this ivf cycle for ages, all tests started in feb, given the go ahead in April, started provera in June, ivf July, transfer October and hpt in November. It will be almost a full year to basically complete 1 cycle.

Suppose how ever much it annoys us we have no choice and have to go with Drs advice though,
I hope the time flies for you hun and jan will be here before you know it (I know how horrible that is to hear, sorry)

Is there any chance of you maybe trying naturally for a couple of months to take your mind off it? X


----------



## tlm

So sorry mummy! You are so right that people who get pregnant and don't have to try don't know what a gift it truly is!! I hope that between now and January you are able to focus on something's outside of ttc! This whole process sucks big time!!


----------



## bumski

hey tlm, your officially PUPO with triplets i see :winkwink:
wow, when is your OTD? X


----------



## tlm

Haha, yes! I am 5dp3dt. OTD is next Thursday, September 13! Ugh, that seems forever away!!


----------



## bumski

Wow, only a week and all this ttc will be over for you Hun! Are you going to be good and wait, I really hope I will be able to, I just have no will power x


----------



## tlm

I hope so bumski! I did not respond like my RE thought so we only got three eggs, nothing left over to freeze! DH doesn't want me to test before beta, I always say I won't but I usually cave! Maybe I will actually make it this time!! :D


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Why do you have to wait so long to have them put back? I thought most people waited a month and then had FET!

Wow 3!!! Hope they take for you. You've got good chances. I only had 2 on ER and was gutted! But they were both very good quality. Just a Shame they didn't stick well.

I tested a few days before I was told and kept getting negatives and it made me worse. Try not to test and the surprise is amazing if it's positive! We both cried.

We've got a lot of work planned for our house so going to concentrate on that, a baby will never leave my mind but it will get a bit easier to deal with x


----------



## bumski

They suspected OHSS at EC and so cancelled my transfer. I went back in august for a follow up and she told me I have to wait 2 full cycles, I got af roughly 9 days after EC and this was a good sign as it meant my hormones had dropped back to normal, as I only get af naturally every 3-4 months they said they will induce it but I can't start any form of hormone replacement until oct.
So that means af beginning of oct and et towards the end


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tlm, hope you have some good news to share soon!

Sorry you have to wait so long for FET bumski but hopefully it will be well worth it and you'll get your bfp!


----------



## bumski

Are you doing a FET l4hope? X


----------



## L4hope

Yes FET it is for this cycle. I have two frosties and will have both transferred. Little nervous about it not knowing if they make thaw or not. It's always nerve-racking though I guess.


----------



## bumski

Apparently the chance of thaw are very high, I did bring this up with the embryologist and he wasn't concerned about it at all which put my mind at rest. Any idea when you have them back then? X


----------



## L4hope

That's good to know! My transfer is going to be 9/28.


----------



## bumski

Ohh that's great, it's not too far away now for you then, how are you feeling about it? X


----------



## L4hope

Yeah it's getting there bumski. I'm a little anxious and afraid to go through this again. Hopefully it will work out this time.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck on your transfer.
It's slightly uncomfortable when they use the clamp but it's holding onto your wee that hurt me. You have to have a full bladder for awhile before the procedure and you have to stay on your bed for awhile before you can wee too x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Hey
How is everyone?
I've not been doing much really, just working and doing up my garden, wishing the time away x


----------



## tlm

Glad to hear it mummy!! I am just waiting for Thursday to roll around, I have my beta that morning! :) Trying to stay busy until then! 

How is everyone else??


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Have you been tempted at all? I did and kept getting negatives so it's not worth it, I was starting to get down about it but got my positive the day I was told to test.
It has to be good news for you as you had 3 transfered!
Got my fingers crossed for you and sticky ones too x


----------



## tlm

I have been tempted, but your story is why I don't want to! :) I will have my beta and be surprised! Lol!! Hope I have the same ending as you! Fx!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Yes it's for the best and im sure you will be lucky and this is going to work for you.

When's your beta again sorry? X


----------



## tlm

Beta is tomorrow! I am so nervous, the last 5 weeks will all come down to one test!!

Question, how does your dr give you the news? Mine will call me in the afternoon and I am worried about being alone to receive the news! I am thinking of asking them to leave the results on my voicemail and then when dh gets home we can listen to it together! Dh says he doesn't think it's going to be bad news, but I am not so sure. I have symptoms but am attributing them to the PIO!


----------



## L4hope

Good luck tomorrow! 

My doctors office just calls once they have results. Do whatever works best for you. I just took the call then called my hubby to let him know.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Good luck for today! 
We don't get betas over here until you've done a pregnancy test. We get a confirmation scan 2 weeks later.
I really think it will be good news for you.

If your putting it on answer machine will you be out when they ring because I can hear people leaving the message on my phone be nice to hear it together with your hubby tho but you'll have to wait longer to know the news! X


----------



## bumski

Sending lots of luck to you today Hun! 
Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed, it must be a hard decision to wait or not wait for the results, I think I would have caved already and done a hpt.
You have great will power! Xx


----------



## tlm

Hi girls!! Thanks so much for all the encouraging words!! I had my blood draw this morning! I was SO nervous! I can't even explain it!! My doctor is in surgery all afternoon so he will call me in the late afternoon / early evening. Mummy, I have a cell phone not a house phone so I won't hear my doctors message. But I now what you mean with an answering machine, I would have turned the volume all the way down! I am going to be on pins and needles until dh gets home so we can listen to it!!


----------



## tlm

mummy.wannabe said:


> Hey
> How is everyone?
> I've not been doing much really, just working and doing up my garden, wishing the time away x

What do you have in your garden? We built a raised semi circle planter for herbs when we bought our house. It's really dh's baby, he goes out before and after work to tend it - it's so cute!! Last weekend he built another one out of wood that he plans to put varieties of lettuce in!!!


----------



## bumski

Oh the suspense is killing me here! Lol!
So what time will it be here when you find out, I'm dying to know ;)
I have a great feeling about this!!! Xx


----------



## tlm

bumski said:


> Oh the suspense is killing me here! Lol!
> So what time will it be here when you find out, I'm dying to know ;)
> I have a great feeling about this!!! Xx

It's almost noon here! I am hoping that dh gets home by 6! I will be sure to update either tonight or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## bumski

We must be 8 hours infront. Will be checking in tomorrow, hope all goes really well for you both ;) 
Loads and loads of luck to you (although you don't need it!) xx


----------



## L4hope

Oh my tlm I thought you would have your news by now! Anxiously awaiting and hoping to hear good news from you!!


----------



## tlm

My dr called and left a voicemail... I am waiting *patiently* (NOT) for dh to get home so we can listen together!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Omg!!!! When will he be home?
Let us know. So exciting x


----------



## tlm

:bfp: ladies!!!! Dh got home and we listened to the voicemail and my RE didn't leave the results!!! So we had to call him back on speaker, I was shaking SO bad!! When he said you are pregnant I was in shock, it still hasn't sunk in! I totally forgot to ask what my beta number was so I called just now and am waiting for the MA to call me back! I go back this Thursday for my blood work and u/s. I don't think they will be able to see anything this early on!!

Thanks for all of the encouragement girls over the last weeks / months!!! I really appreciate it!! Can't wait to hear all of your stories too!!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Oh wow congratulations!!! I knew it.
They wait 2 weeks from your positive test for the 1st ultra sound as you wont see much til your 5 6 weeks.
I had known I was pregnant for a week before I mc and it was just aboit sinking in so takes a long time espesh when it's a long TTC journey.
Please keep us updated x


----------



## bumski

Have typed this message 3 times as won't send lol

Anyway........

MASSIVE congratulations to both you and Dh!!!!

OMG, that is absolutely amazing Hun! I'm so so so thrilled for you, like mummy said, I think it will atleast take a few days to sink in.

Have you done a hpt just to see it?

Your early scan may just show how many sacs there are.......... 1,2 or 3!!!!! ;) x


----------



## tlm

Thanks girls!! Just got the call back from my RE office, at 14dp3dt my hcg level was 558 and progesterone was over 40. Hcg seems high, so maybe there is more than one in there!? 

About 15 minutes after we talked to my doctor last night I told dh "I HAVE TO PEE ON SOMETHING!", even though there was very little to pee since I had gone 15 minutes earlier, but I saw two pink lines. And retested this morning, still there even darker!


----------



## L4hope

That's great news tlm! Congrats!!! Will be excited to see how many little ones in there!


----------



## mummy.wannabe

The level sounds good!
I only know what mine was when I 1st had mc and it was 240 so yours sounds good to me at what weeks you'll be at. 
When's the scan?


----------

